# Personen altern lassen



## Florian Kaulen (8. März 2004)

Also wir machen bei uns im Kunst Grundkurs gerade eine Srbeit mit Photoshop (5.0) und sollen uns in verschiedenen Alterstadien darstellen. Habe meine Frisur und ähnliches schon verändert jetzt würde ich gerne nen bißchen Hilfe haben wie ich meine Gesichtszüge altern lassen könnte (also Falten zb). Hat da jm Erfahrund mit und könnte mir ein bicßhen helfen. Habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrund mit Photoshop.

Händ hier mal das was ich gemacht hab an. wie gesagt habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung vielleicht könnt irh Profis mir ja mal zeigen was ihr an Alterung da noch reinmachen könnt. 

Auch so tipss wären natürlich super

MFG
FLOrian


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. März 2004)

Ich habe mal schnell eine Idee umgesetzt, die mir durch den Kopf schwirrte.
Du könntest dir ein Bild eines alten Mannes aus dem Internet suchen und dir erstmal die wichtigsten Merkmale angucken.
Ich habe mir gedacht, dass es vielleicht ganz lustig ist, die Falten nun einfach auf dein Gesicht zu verpflanzen  
Dazu passt du einfach die Hautfarbe ein wenig an und arbeitest ordentlich mit dem Kopierstempel und einem weichen Radiergummi.
Hier ein wirklich kleines Beispiel:
(Lass dich nicht abschrecken, dass es wie Lepra aussieht. Der Gedanke zählt  )


----------



## Florian Kaulen (9. März 2004)

mh gute idee. kann mir noch jm paar tips geben. haste aber gut hinbekommen na ja werd mich auch ma ranmachen


----------



## mortimer (9. März 2004)

50 Jahre (und eine Geschlechtsumwandlung) später :


----------



## Senfdose (9. März 2004)

nene  er ist nach Italien und der Mafia beigetreten!


----------



## mortimer (9. März 2004)

Die beiden wären ein hübsches Paar, wir sollten sie verkuppeln.

PS: Bitte noch ein paar rote Äderchen auf der Nase, vom Grappa .


----------



## Senfdose (9. März 2004)

Heiratsantrag wurde soeben gestellt !


----------



## aNero (9. März 2004)

Jetzt brauchen wir eigentlich nur noch einen Pfarrer und einige Gäste und die heirat ist fertig ^^


----------



## mortimer (9. März 2004)

Zu spät !

Nachwuchs ist schon da !

Mamma mia, welche Schande!


----------



## Senfdose (9. März 2004)

so jetz kann ich nicht mehr vor  Lachen ! und getraut  vom Paps ein super Familie!


----------



## mortimer (9. März 2004)

Mir geht's auch nicht besser !

Ein schönes Schlußbild .

Hat Spaß gemacht !    

mortimer


----------



## Senfdose (9. März 2004)

ne einer ist doch noch der wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt und er ist Mega berühmt!

und jetzt is Schluss genug gelacht !


----------



## mortimer (9. März 2004)

Warte nur, ob ich morgen ein passendes Bild von Mutter Theresa finde .

*Dann*  sieht klein Florian erst wirklich alt aus !


----------



## mortimer (9. März 2004)

Was Du heute kannst besorgen, ...


----------



## Senfdose (9. März 2004)

also diese Familie macht mir Angst!


Gute Nacht!


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

so  einen hab ich noch dann  zurück zum Thema!

Wichtig ist wenn du dein Gesicht altern lassen willst ! Vergleiche dich doch einmal mit einen alten Mann, was hat der was du nicht hast   grösser Ohren, Falten, Altersflecken usw. mit ein wenig Mühe ist sowas schnell zu realisieren.


----------



## mortimer (10. März 2004)

Ja, jetzt wo wir unseren Spaß hatten, ein paar zweckdienliche Hinweise:

Wenn Du das ernsthaft angehen willst könntest Du so anfangen:

1. Mach mit dem Pfadwerkzeug eine Skizze Deiner anatomischen Eigenheiten auf einer transparenten Ebene. Diese Ebene kannst Du in jedes potentielle Zielbild ziehen. Du kannst so leicht überprüfen, ob das Gesicht überhaupt geeignet ist. Sind die physiognomischen Abweichungen zu groß, lohnt es sich kaum. Du merkst ja an unseren Beispielen, dass manche Vorlagen geeigneter sind als andere. ( Senfdose und ich haben mehr auf den Spaßfaktor geachtet.   ).
2. Wenn das Konterfei genehm ist, kopierst Du die wichtigsten Teile Deines Gesichts in das Zielbild. Wie Du das machst bleibt Dir überlassen. Ich verwende Ebenenmasken, das geht schnell und sauber.

Du hast ja gesehen, dass wir nie lange gebraucht haben ; Die richtigen Fotos zu finden dauert oft länger als die Montage.

Frohes Schaffen


----------



## Julien (10. März 2004)

Könnt ihr vielleicht euren Vorgang ausfürlicher erklären... betreffend Ebenenmasken und wie ihr die Gesichter so toll verschmelzen lässt..?


----------



## zirag (10. März 2004)

Am besten schneidest du Partien von einem Alten Mann aus , fügst sie bei deinem Bild ein , und passt die Farbe an

hab mal angefangen , aber keine Zeit weiterzumachen , naja kannst das ja weitermachen  bissle Zeit nehmen und denn wird das was 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## chrisbergr (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zirag _
> *Am besten schneidest du Partien von einem Alten Mann aus , fügst sie bei deinem Bild ein , und passt die Farbe an
> *



Also ich würde behaupten, wenn man es umgekehrt macht, wie mortimer schon sagte, die wichtigsten Teile seines Gesichts in die eines alten Mannes einzubringen, erziehlt ein besseres Ergebniss.

- Alles farblich anpassen, mit weichen Radiergummi usw. spielen...

So wie du das geschrieben hast, kann man wunderbar die Haut altern lassen, doch wenn ein Mensch altert, verändert sich nicht nur die Haut sondern auch der Gesichtszüge, der Kopf behält nicht die gleiche Vorm usw..


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

Der folgende Link könnte auch noch ein wenig weiterhelfen!

Link Hier


----------



## Florian Kaulen (10. März 2004)

also erst mal ein dickes dankeschön die bilder sind ja echt ma übelst witzig. werde mal nach nem bild suchen. am besten gefällt mir der erst alte mann.

mfg florian


----------



## mortimer (10. März 2004)

Vernünftig.
Aber als Mutter Theresa bist Du viel knackiger als das Original.   

Will aber nicht so sein und Dir auch nen alten Knacker reinstellen.


----------



## Florian Kaulen (10. März 2004)

@mortimer sieht auch sehr geil aus. was bearbeitest du denn immer bei allen diesen pics. du hast ein bild eines alten mannes und welche sachen vom meinem gesicht werden dort eingearbeitet. ver mute jetzt einfach mal das es der mund, die naser und die augen sind oder?

ach sehe grad das hast du ja grad auf der letzten gerade geschrieben. kannst du das bild noch in etwas größer mal reinstellen damit man besser sehen kann was du genau berabeitest hast


----------



## mortimer (10. März 2004)

Florian Kaulen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @. ver mute jetzt einfach mal das es der mund, die naser und die augen sind oder?



BINGO !

Immer die aussagekräftigsten Merkmale. Hat jemand ein markantes Kinn, ist eben das miteinzubeziehen. Abstehende Ohren auch. Narben, Muttermale, ...
Immer fragen : Was macht dieses Gesicht aus.
Eigentlich sind das da oben nur schlampige Spielereien aus Spaß an der Freud und ohne großen Anspruch. Sobald Du es ernst meinst, ist die Suche nach einer wirklich passenden Vorlage fast das wichtigste.

mortimer


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

wichtig ist auch das die Perspektive von deinen 2 Fotos so ungefähr ähnlich sind !


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

und hier noch mal was ich aus geschnippelt hab armer Opa Erich


----------



## Florian Kaulen (10. März 2004)

ist das dein opa  

greetz an den 

na ja wie gesagt so gut wie ihr krieg ich es lange nicht hin habe aber diesen nachmittag mal gearbeitet hier ist das ergebnis. bin ganz zufrieden damit. ich meine wahrscheinlich könntet ihr das in fünf minuten besser. falls ihr noch verbessern wollt stell ich mal eins in guet wualitä rein. k?

also das war der mann vorher


----------



## Florian Kaulen (10. März 2004)

so hier mein ergebnis
sorry weiß leider nicht wie mein zwei bilder anhängt!


----------



## paleface (10. März 2004)

Kennst den Film "Lieving Dead"?


----------



## Florian Kaulen (11. März 2004)

nein aber das hast auch null mit dem thema zu tun oder


----------



## Killerganz (11. März 2004)

*Oh er ist tot....*

schon tot?


----------



## amistad05 (18. August 2005)

Hallo Leute. Ich hab das gleiche Problem, will Jemanden altern lassen. Problem: ICH HABE ABSOLUT NULLLLLL AHNUNG von sowas. Also, ich kann mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen gar nicht umgehen. Mit welchem Programm arbeitet ihr denn? Ich habe nämlich nur Ulead Photo Impact (5.0), geht das damit auch und wenn ja, wisst ihr wie? Also, das mit dem Fotos aussuchen und Merkmale rüberkopieren krieg ich noch hin, bei Hautfarbe anpassen scheitere ich schon. Wie funktioniert sowas?
Wenn man den Adobe Photo Shop braucht, kann man den irgendwo for free runterladen oder gibt's sowas nicht?
Wäre lieb wenn mir Jemand bald antwortet, müsste das Bild nämlich bis vormittag haben... ;(
Danke schon mal.


----------



## regurge (18. August 2005)

1) es bringt nicht viel einen über einen Jahr alten Thread wiederzubeleben

  2) die meisten arbeiten wol mit Photoshop, daher auch das Photoshop Forum 

  3) PhotoImpact ist wol doch mehr ein Nachbearbeitungsprogramm um z.B Photoshop Bilder noch mit netten Effekten auszuschmücken

  4) wenn man Null Ahnung hat sollte man sich am besten durch Tutorials kämpfen die es ja wol hier zu genüge gibt

  5)  benutzen mit dem Begriff "Menschen altern Tutorial" lässt sich schon vieles finden


----------



## amistad05 (18. August 2005)

Tschuldigung hab ich net gesehen. Ich sag ja, ich hab null Ahnung, hab auch erst seit ca. 2 Monaten Internet privat und hab mich nie damit beschäftigt. Sorry, war ja nur ne Frage ob's auch was anderes gibt.


----------



## regurge (18. August 2005)

wie gesagt die meisten benutzen Photoshop, am besten mal die Demo Version von http://www.adobe.de runterladen.


----------

